# Looks like there's Covid in my family



## Thomas Veil

Last night we heard that our son and daughter-in-law who live in a neighboring state have 100 degree temperatures and have been tested for Covid. Results to come in 4-10 days.

She's a schoolteacher, and in-person classes are already going on in their state, so... 

I texted them this afternoon (knowing that if they had Covid they'd probably be sleeping in), and it sure sounds like it. They're actually up at night with nausea, chills, sweats and head- and body aches. It's only around this time, evenings, that they feel semi-alert and awake. No breathing problems or confusion, so that's something. At least they're still in their 40s, take good care of themselves and have no children or others living with them. Still, two more weeks of _this? ☹_


----------



## Eric

Wow, sorry to hear this, if she does have it let's hope it's a mild case. 4-10 days is absolutely ridiculous, especially for a teacher.


----------



## lizkat

4-10 day delay in getting test results does seem absurd at this point.  

Wondering if shortages in good test kits is still an issue sometimes.  Saw something recently about how CDC has come under pressure from the administration to switch up their covid-19 related info on their website... and among the changes, there is now some verbiage suggesting that people without symptoms don't need testing even if have been exposed to people with confirmed infection.   A bunch of doctors in the community appear to disagree. Pressure for the CDC update on this point was apparently from the top of government...









						CDC was pressured 'from the top down' to change coronavirus testing guidance, official says
					

A sudden change in federal guidelines on coronavirus testing came this week as a result of pressure from the upper ranks of the Trump administration, a federal health official close to the process tells CNN, and a key White House coronavirus task force member was not part of the meeting when the...




					www.cnn.com
				






> Previously, the CDC said viral testing was appropriate for people with recent or suspected exposure, even if they were asymptomatic.
> 
> CDC would not comment on questions about its own policy change. A CDC spokesperson referred all questions to the Department of Health and Human Services.




Dr. Anthony Fauci said he didn't sign off on the idea of these changes.


----------



## Thomas Veil

lizkat said:


> 4-10 day delay in getting test results does seem absurd at this point...




And that’s not even promising results will be reliable. As far as I’m concerned, if this lasts more than a couple of days and somebody comes back and says their tests were negative, I’d say bullshit. If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> And that’s not even promising results will be reliable. As far as I’m concerned, if this lasts more than a couple of days and somebody comes back and says their tests were negative, I’d say bullshit. If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...



Another way they'll know is if everyone in the household gets it, it's nearly unavoidable.


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> Last night we heard that our son and daughter-in-law who live in a neighboring state have 100 degree temperatures and have been tested for Covid. Results to come in 4-10 days.




Holy smokes, if they're young and decently healthy, hopefully they can ride it out.  Those kind of symptoms are pretty indicative of Covid given the time of the year, I mean, maybe a stray flu, but it's pretty early in the season.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

So sorry to hear that.  So far I don't know anybody who has gotten it.  The overall theme for people who have gotten it and survive seems to be "its no joke".  Hopefully they will recover soon.  They'll be back to generalized bashing of whichever political ideology they disagree with in no time!  It's what we all want for our children.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> And that’s not even promising results will be reliable. As far as I’m concerned, if this lasts more than a couple of days and somebody comes back and says their tests were negative, I’d say bullshit. If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...




She's lucky they don't live in one of those states that have said teachers must show up even if they're sick. You know, cause kids are like almost immune. 



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> So sorry to hear that. So far I don't know anybody who has gotten it




You're lucky. I didn't think there was anyone left who didn't at least know someone who'd gotten it.


----------



## Thomas Veil

So they got the results back. 

Positive. 

Which is frankly what we expected given the symptoms.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> So they got the results back.
> 
> Positive.
> 
> Which is frankly what we expected given the symptoms.
> 
> ☹



Sorry to hear that  How's everyone else in the house holding up?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well it’s just the two of them so they’re reliant on each other (and relatives there). 

We haven’t seen them in person since before the pandemic, so no chance of contact spread here. My household is still Covid-free thank goodness. (And I hope I didn’t just jinx it.)


----------



## Alli

Let’s just hope they can take care of each other. With luck it will be mild and swift.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

That is very rough, distressing and probably very frightening as well as physically wretched for them; this is an ugly and extraordinarily destructive virus.  

The very best of luck to them.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Just an update. Fortunately their temperatures returned to normal after two weeks. Other symptoms are going away too. But they feel *so* tired and dragged out. Given they seem to have followed the “standard” course of the disease those after-effects will probably last for weeks.


----------



## User.45

Thomas Veil said:


> Just an update. Fortunately their temperatures returned to normal after two weeks. Other symptoms are going away too. But they feel *so* tired and dragged out. Given they seem to have followed the “standard” course of the disease those after-effects will probably last for weeks.



I'm glad they are both better! I also hope they won't be forced back to work prematurely. My 83 year old aunt survived it back in April. She got it in a nursing home, had shortness of breath for a month and was re-hospitalized for dehydration about 2 weeks after she cleared the virus. Post COVID syndrome is a ****. Yet again, she's 83, life-long smoker and already had a stroke.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> Wow, sorry to hear this, if she does have it let's hope it's a mild case. 4-10 days is absolutely ridiculous, especially for a teacher.



4-10 days range suggest they are backlogged. I got my results in 6H...though I have the physician privilege, so I suspect my sample went on the top of pile


----------



## Eric

PearsonX said:


> 4-10 days range suggest they are backlogged. I got my results in 6H...though I have the physician privilege, so I suspect my sample went on the top of pile



As it should be IMO, healthcare workers are our first line of defense. I didn't realize we had a physician in our midst!


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> 4-10 day delay in getting test results does seem absurd at this point.
> 
> Wondering if shortages in good test kits is still an issue sometimes.  Saw something recently about how CDC has come under pressure from the administration to switch up their covid-19 related info on their website... and among the changes, there is now some verbiage suggesting that people without symptoms don't need testing even if have been exposed to people with confirmed infection.   A bunch of doctors in the community appear to disagree. Pressure for the CDC update on this point was apparently from the top of government...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC was pressured 'from the top down' to change coronavirus testing guidance, official says
> 
> 
> A sudden change in federal guidelines on coronavirus testing came this week as a result of pressure from the upper ranks of the Trump administration, a federal health official close to the process tells CNN, and a key White House coronavirus task force member was not part of the meeting when the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci said he didn't sign off on the idea of these changes.



I and my colleagues were super pissed about this. It was clearly wrong. Yet again, Trump has no understanding of more testing means proportionally fewer hospitalizations and deaths. Qatar gets it. They test like crazy and expel migrant workers who are positive, so if they die, it's not their statistic...


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Just an update. Fortunately their temperatures returned to normal after two weeks. Other symptoms are going away too. But they feel *so* tired and dragged out. Given they seem to have followed the “standard” course of the disease those after-effects will probably last for weeks.




Sounds exactly like my nephew. It’s been more than a month now and he’s still dragging ass. I worry about the effects we don’t see immediately.



PearsonX said:


> Yet again, she's 83, life-long smoker and already had a stroke.




Sounds like she’s just one of those very lucky individuals!


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> As it should be IMO, healthcare workers are our first line of defense. I didn't realize we had a physician in our midst!



I got prioritized over our research nurse, which is an ambiguous feeling, because I've only seen my dying patients in person since COVID. Though it's probably because I'm employed by the hospital and she's the university's employee. We have a very complicated system here.


----------



## Thomas Veil

PearsonX said:


> I'm glad they are both better! I also hope they won't be forced back to work prematurely. My 83 year old aunt survived it back in April. She got it in a nursing home, had shortness of breath for a month and was re-hospitalized for dehydration about 2 weeks after she cleared the virus. Post COVID syndrome is a ****. Yet again, she's 83, life-long smoker and already had a stroke.



Those last two things are obviously two big strikes against her odds. That she beat them is pretty amazing. Back when this started I used to get daily stats from one of our local papers, and literally half the daily deaths were from cases in your aunt's age range. Good to know she's one of the ones who pulled through, and I hope that she will continue to improve.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> Just an update. Fortunately their temperatures returned to normal after two weeks. Other symptoms are going away too. But they feel *so* tired and dragged out. Given they seem to have followed the “standard” course of the disease those after-effects will probably last for weeks.




The very best of luck to them.


----------

